# Recommended RAM for Gigabyte GA-890FXA-UD5?



## armysgt1 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm only going to need 4 gigs for now. I would just like to know what people recommend for this board. I want something fast, willing to spend up to $100. I was thinking I might as well just buy 1 4gb stick instead of 2x2gb sticks so I can always add another 4gb of the same RAM, then eventually 2 more totaling  16 gb.  If this is dumb or will not work please let me know. Thanks


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 6, 2011)

Any good memory will work.  I prefer corsair but when building machines for entry level then I use the best cheapest ram I can get on Newegg.  I've built 2 pc's with the same motherboard as you have and have used crucial and in the process of building one as we speak with Adata memory.

Unless you plan on doing video editing or CAD, 4gb is plenty.  People usually buy way too much memory thinking more is better but if your system doesn't utilize even 3gb of memory why buy more than say 6gb?  

You are better off getting 2 sticks of ram that way you can run dual channel.  So if you want 4gb then get 2 sticks of 2gb memory such as these.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104073

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231122

There won't be hardly any difference between the 800mhz and the 1066mhz memory.  800 mhz is actually cheaper.


----------



## armysgt1 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply. Sorry I don't think I mentioned I was buying the motherboard in the title. The RAM I need is for the  Gigabyte GA-890FXA-UD5, not the one in my sig. Thanks 
By the way, can I run two sticks in dual channel on the 890FXA? It doesn't specify.


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 6, 2011)

oops guess i missed that one, sorry.    I didn't sleep very well last night and still tired.  But like I said Gigabyte is a good motherboard brand and not really picky on what memory it uses.  

The better brands would be corsair, kingston, crucial, Geil, muschkin, OCZ and G skill.

And yes you can run dual channel on that board.


----------



## armysgt1 (Jan 6, 2011)

OK thanks, I found this, it doesn't say anything about being dual channel though. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...na&AID=10521304&PID=4169961&SID=1lh9y4ovtp6ul


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 6, 2011)

It doesn't have to say dual channel to be dual channel.  All you need is 2 sticks of the same memory in a motherboard that supports dual channel which yours does, so your good to go with that memory if thats what you want.


----------



## armysgt1 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ok thanks. I must sound like an idiot. Ha ha


----------

